# Your age and # of jobs you've had



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

,jbh


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

23 years old

1 job (worked 3mths )


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

24 and I've had 4 jobs


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

19 years old
0 Jobs


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

16 years.

0 jobs.

lol, wow....


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

41 years and 10-11 jobs?

High school: worked at movie theater
College: worked in Transfer Admissions office, worked temp office jobs over the summers
20s: 3 different book publishers, also worked a 2nd job nights/weekends at a book store for a year
30s-41: freelance book editor and mom


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

26 years, 0 jobs


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

35 and have had 12 jobs, 6 of which were during college.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

26, 4 jobs


----------



## Day 1 (Jun 23, 2011)

31 

4 jobs

1 in highschool as a grocery store stocker 6 months. Good job no socializing.

6 years at sega working the gameplay line. Started my senior year in hs. Talked about video games all day, kept the anxiety down.

1 year at ups. Again no talking good job, but it was time for my grownup job.

8+ years at the current job programing robots. All in all I'd say I've only been unemployed for about 4 months.

Ive seen quite a few post like this. The key is to find a job that requires little to no talking. Believe it or not but both ups and my current jobs turnaround rate is due to the social isolation that the job ceates. 

Trust me theirs a nich for us. This thread just made me relize that I've been working the last 17 years... 

Now I'm depressed!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

23 and 4 jobs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

26 and two jobs for several months.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

19, two part time jobs in total.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

21
did 1 job for 6 months in 2007, and started to suffer with SA, they couldn't afford to keep me anyway and it was a bad job. just generally.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Almost mid 20's

7 Jobs (Construction. Paperboy. Grocery clerk. Tennis instructor. Inventory control. Warehouse shipper/receiver. Postal services)


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

25 years old and I've had 3 jobs.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

29 and two jobs.
First one at 19 worked there 4 1/2 years.
Second at 29 4 months so far.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

21, 3 jobs.

but only one of them lasted longer than a couple of weeks.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

21, 1

It's just a stupid little part-time job I was given at 19, and still work now. Hate it, but it's a job. :stu


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

31 and 2

Just the teaching gigs I had in grad school (in my master's program and again in my doctoral program)--nothing before, nothing since. It's been five years now since I taught my last class. I've never even applied for a job in the real world. :hide


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

22 and 2 menial, degrading jobs, one of which for only two weeks to get one paycheck for a brick to flip, lol.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

24 years old
9 jobs


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

22 and 0.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

22, 1 job.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

24. 4


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

24 years old
3 jobs.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

23-years-old and had 3 jobs. Currently looking for number 4!


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

31 and lost count of the amount of jobs ive had.

If you count temp jobs where i only worked for 1 day or a few days, then its probably around 50.

I have an insanely hard time holding jobs down. I honestly dont know how people do it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

21

1: helping dad deliver milk - 2ish years
2: Helping gran in the B&B - 6 years and still doing that
4: Shop assistant - few months for summer
3: Care assistant in nursing home - 1 year and still doing that


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

22 - 5

Worked casual/part time during high school/uni in a cake shop, retail store and supermarket. Two fulltime jobs since Feb this year - credit controller and recently assistant accountant.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

22 years old and I've had 3 jobs. One of those jobs I didn't even last a week. 4 1/2 days to be exact, I went for Lunch on the Friday and never returned afterwards. I thought screw it I'm not taking crap from the boss anymore, she was on a major power trip. The place was a dump too and one of my co-workers used to help her mother in law steal shoes from the store, I wish I was joking lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

24 and 6 jobs. Current is full time been there ~18 months.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

almost 32 and 2 official jobs.

I worked for my parents at their restaurant from age 12 until almost 29 when I got my first job. I don't count the restaurant job as a real one because i worked for peanuts.

My real job lasted less than 10 months. Got fired bc of office politics.

My second job also lasted than 10 months because the place I worked at were remodeling and we would be out of a job for over 9 months.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

24, 2 jobs


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> ... then its probably around 50.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

33. About 7. Dunno.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

20 years old. 0 jobs.


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

23 tomorrow and I have had 6 technically, but one of them was a one day thing. All the rest are for a short time period or are on-call so it's not that great.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

22 and 3 jobs(not including a paper route).


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

19, 3 jobs.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

43 and I have had 10 jobs.....


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

17, 0.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

25, four jobs not including temp work.


----------



## xDeadScreamx (Aug 4, 2011)

17.

0.

and i'll prolly never get one due to my hair situation. it really scares me... it really does.


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

45, had 11 jobs in the last 30 years, my last job was at for 14 years, finally figured I was through having to start from scratch again, my SA made sure I was only dreaming that would happen.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

22 and 4 jobs.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

26 and 5 jobs


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

25, 2 jobs


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

20 years old.
2 jobs.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

23 - three jobs.

1: cashier - 6 months. Oh god the horror.
2: Tutor - over 3 years now yay
3: lab assistant - over two years now. Fluctuates between part time and full time based on my school schedule.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

24 and 7 jobs. Been at my current job exactly one year this week. That's a record for me.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

21, 0 jobs


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

18, zero.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

24, 8 jobs. my record for working at the same place is 9 consecutive months.

1. theme park summer job.
2. mall gift-wrapping - lasted one day and i was crappy, they never called me back for another shift, got a cheque in the mail for $6 and change a little while later so i knew it was over lol (it was one of those things where you don't get paid until the season's over)
3. toys r us. 7 mos
4. clothing retail. 2 mos
5. call centre (outbound surveys). 1 shift. 1 completed survey. didn't bother showing up the next day
6. university library. worked during 2 school years for a few months each.
7. data entry. 3 mos
8. filing clerk within the same organization. 6 mos

luckily i've never been fired, just quit a lot.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

xDeadScreamx said:


> 17.
> 
> 0.
> 
> and i'll prolly never get one due to my hair situation. it really scares me... it really does.


What is your hair situation? And the reason you'll never get jobs is because of your ISSUES with your hair situation, not the actual situation. Unless your hair is made of dying animal carcasses, in which case you should probably do something about that.

I've had 4 jobs, or 7 if you count unpaid internships. I'm 22 now, and currently unemployed.


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

19,i did something like eliza....i just stoped going to work 1 day -_-,it was a half time job anyways...


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm 34 and had 4 full time jobs so far. I'm at my current job for 2,5 years now. My temporary contract has just been converted into a permanent one! :yes


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm 25 and had 3 jobs.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

About to be 23. One job for one year, job number two for four years.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

27
1 job


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

24 years old with a history of 8 jobs.


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

21 and currently working at 2 places. Had 3 jobs total


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

20 and about 4 jobs since i was 15


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm 46...as for jobs, let's see:

1. Caretaker at a motel for one summer (first job)..
2. A job at an academy - Kitchen worker for four summers, bookkeeper for one summer.
3. Work/study program - physical labor for two years, math tutoring for the other two.
4. HS math tutor at my high school during college - this lasted all of one month.
5. TA - this lasted a few weeks.
6. Current job - the last 23+ years.

So six jobs or more, depending on how you want to slice it.


----------



## Candlelight (Jun 26, 2011)

34 and 10 jobs

Four of those were jobs where I was pursuing my undergrad/grad degree where I was only expected to stay for a year. One was a non-university temp job. Three were jobs that I left to pursue other things. One was a job that I got fired from. The last one is the job I'm still at.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Age:* 23
*Jobs:* 5 that I was at a month or longer, 6 if you include my shortest stint ever which was 4 days


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

31 (almost) yrs 10 jobs going on 11, but I temp.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

31, and about 10 jobs. All minor, except for my current job with CORPORATION, INC.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

18, 1 job.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

26 years of age, 4 Jobs


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Almost 32.

first job lasted less than 1 year. Got fired for office politics.

Second job lasted also less than 1 year but that's because they were remodeling the place and building a new business.

I got hired to work at a restaurant and ended quitting because of SA.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

24 years old and I've worked 4 jobs.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

23, 4 jobs


----------



## WTF is wrong with me (Aug 10, 2011)

23, 3 jobs.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

19 years old. Had 1 job for 4 months in 2009. Using uni as an excuse since then not to get a job


----------



## Cornerstone (Jun 30, 2011)

30, 4 jobs


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

20, 1 job. Been there for 4 years.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

21, 4 jobs


----------



## Chris3322 (Aug 4, 2010)

21, 1 job


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

30 and 4 including the one I currently have.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

28 years old.

3 jobs including current one.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I'm 23 and I've worked 0 real jobs.

I've had a couple of very short term temp jobs.

****ing Phail.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

20 years old - 3 jobs


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

20 - Worked 2 jobs total.

Worked 1 job for 4 months? Only worked 6 hours on Sunday though...

Second job, worked at a restaurant for 2 years. 1.5 years was still in college as a dishwasher, just came back for the other 0.5 of the year where I was promoted to line cook/food prep. Also promoted to Kitchen Manager, but that didn't give me any bonuses. Just left there because I'm leaving for college start of September.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm still a foetus. My mother posts for me on something called the Internet. What is the Internet? I suppose I will find out in due course after I'm born. The only job I've had so far is developing from a single cell into a whole person. Quite interesting, but the pay is terrible.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

25/3

edit

25/4


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

17, And 0. I might try to get a job this year, because I have a feeling my parents would kick me out if I don't have a job by 18


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

20 y.o./ around 10 jobs. I have an exceptional talent of working jobs for less than a month.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been stocking shevles since I was 19. 

berfore that, i've worked in two small restuarants in the kitchen.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Age: just over a month away from 24
Jobs: 1 (a bit over 4 years and a month)

I failed so many interviews that I clung on to the one that hired me.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

25 years and 0 jobs.


----------



## indiekicks (Oct 1, 2010)

20, two jobs. One was some part time job that technically lasted two months but I really only went in for a weekend or two and stocked shoes in the back. I didn't get scheduled many hours, I guess because it was so hard for me to catch on and they didn't really have time to train me... of course.

I'm on my second job as a clerk/cashier, we'll see...


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

32 2 jobs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36 and 4.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

31, three jobs, but two were short term things.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

23 
6 jobs. 

Going for my second interview for job number 7 here in a few days.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't count.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I've run out of fingers and toes.


----------



## katling (Mar 3, 2011)

22 years old, and I've had one job, during a summer when I was in college. Also I just got hired as part-time event staff at college football games on Saturdays, but obviously that hasn't started yet. I'm training this week, so we'll see how that goes.

I'm interviewing for some "real" full-time work right now... I haven't screwed up any interviews yet, but then again they've all been phone interviews - nothing face to face. Who knows how badly I'll choke when that day comes.


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

21 yrs old

4 jobs


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

27 and I have had 4 jobs in total including the fast food type jobs.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Age 16: Volunteer Teacher - taught young children to read
Age 17: Safeway Courtesy Clerk
Age 23: Safeway In-store Starbucks, One-Hour Photo, Safeway Gas station (all in the same day!)
_Due to the nature of store management politics, i quit due to lack of recognition for great work_

Age 23-26: Local community college student assitant
Age 26: Current work for the City of Livermore, IT Department, Library branches


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

25 yo. 7 jobs and only 4 months unemployed while in senior year. Worked 2 Jobs at a time for over 8 years as well.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I'm 23 and I've had three jobs.

I've been working on and off for a public adjusting company since 2007. The only reason I got that job is because the owner is my best friend's mom.Then I got a job at Dunkin' Donuts for about 7-8 months but I had to quit because I had just gotten an internship at an animation company which leads me to my third job! Worked at a production company for the past year. Best job I've ever had.  Now I'm a freelancer back on the hunt.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

18 & one. During the summer of '08 I worked at a Thoroughbred farm but that was strictly a summer thing and stopped when I went back to school. I don't think it really counts but whatever.


----------



## dogtopus710 (Aug 23, 2011)

Let's see, I worked at:
A Halloween costume store 1 month
A blockbuster 3 months
A grocery store for a day
worked for my parents doing landscaping 2 years on and off
petco for about 2 months
a taco bell 3 months
and now i work at a different taco bell. been there for almost four months! everyday is miserable but i hope that someday i'll getused to it.

so that's 7 and I'm 20.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

21, worked 3 jobs. 
Mcdonalds for 3 months (disaster)
Fairway (3 weeks)
and with my mums friend who has ms. Walked her dog and stuff.


----------



## Pharoah (Jul 26, 2011)

20 y/o
one summer job
im applying this fall so two soon!


----------



## therealone (Apr 18, 2009)

27 years old, 0 jobs.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^ you don't have to answer this, how do you support yourself?

did you not go to college so you never had any big expenses like books and such? Do your parents support you, buying only the necessities like clothes and stuff? Transportation, do they drive you everywhere?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

22 and 4 ongoing jobs, but I've worked at more than 20 different places with temp agencies.


----------



## vidory (Sep 25, 2010)

19 and two jobs

one as salesperson... and now a hostess
I keep thinking that if I get a job that have a lot of interactions with people, my SA will go away, currently still waiting for a miracle


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

21 and three jobs. Four if you count babysitting.


----------



## sadeyes (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm 40, total of 18 jobs...I'm ready to settle down...i hope

15 to 20 5 jobs
20 to 30 7 jobs
30 to 40 6 jobs


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm 20. I held a summer job that rehired me four times each summer. I'm currently volunteering on weekends. Preparing to apply for another paid job.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

34, and only 6. But it's been six years since the last one.


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm 18 and I've had 4 formal jobs.

I got my first when I was 14, and it was so hard on me because of SA. I did it for 3 summers before I finally flat out refused to return to it.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm 20 and the only work I ever did was freelance graphic design. Made little money compared to your regular PT/FT job, but it was something to put on my resume.


----------



## zicoz (Jan 31, 2009)

27 and 4. My first job was in a foodstore when I was 14, lasted a couple of weeks. Then when I was 18 I worked on the floor in a factory for about 6 months, at 20 I was a mailman for 4 months, and then at 25 I worked 3 months as an office clerk of sorts.

Other then that I've done some jobs for my dads companies every now and then.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

27 and 4 jobs . first was supermarket , then whit a agency some little stuff. then a helpdesk for 1 month (really F. me that one am still remembering those days in my mind)
another helpdesk i wanted to try it but after 3 days i escaped.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Define "jobs". Officially I've been employed by 1 company. Unofficially while working for no particular company I've had a few 100 jobs painting buildings, unloading hay, cleaning stalls, training horses, fixing computers, building computers, inputting data (100wpm  ) , accounting, carpet removal.....


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

7+ jobs


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

24, six salary jobs, two weekly wages and one cash in hand.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know if I can count all my jobs, but I think I can count my age... one second... tweennttyyy three. Yep, 23. 

The number of jobs I had since the age of about 16 or 17 years old is 11. That's not counting 2 jobs that lasted less than week. I think the longest was 2 years and the shortest a day. All the meanwhile I was attending school except for a year after high school and during the summers.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

17 & 2 jobs - paper route & fast food. I plan on searching once I get settled down in my classes.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

27 Years old


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

29 

4 jobs. 

I would have had more but in high school I hadn't learned how to relax in interviews or when handing out resumes and I'm pretty sure that's why I never had a job in school...


----------



## NE1CME (Sep 17, 2011)

20, and four jobs
2 full time for 2 years
1 full time for three years
1 part time for two months


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm 22

Jobs I've had for more than one month: 4
Less than a month: 2


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

23

6 before graduating college. 7 if you count radio dj on college radio. 
Kmart
Food catering
Lifeguard(5 summers)
Zumiez sales rep
Calling alumni/parents to raise money for my school
Optoelectronics lab assistant

2 grown-up jobs after, soon to be 3 if today's interview went well enough!
Management consultant
Market research analyst

Interview-job offer ratio: 1 to 1

I guess you could say I'm doing well for a kid that played everquest and had no friends


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

26 years old, 3 formal jobs.

#1. Co-op from highschool, they hired me as a regular employee after school ended.
#2. An IT internship during college. They let me stay as long as I wanted :b
#3. My current job of 4+ years.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

28 and nine jobs. Now I own a small startup, **** working for idiots.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*I am 21 n experience 3 years..*


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

4 jobs since I was 16..
including the one i have now.

construction site security (this paid good!)
arbys 
safeway 
walmart :]


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

22 and 7 jobs... that includes a stupid job I had working at dairy queen for 2 weeks one summer... Most of those jobs were waitressing. The first waitressing job I had was absolutely terrifying lol.

No "real" jobs yet, however...


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

21, 2 jobs so far, groundskeeper and filing paper work at sum office.


----------



## andemar (Mar 28, 2011)

30...........3 jobs that lasted about 3 years each.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

18 and never had one


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

27 and i've had 8 jobs .


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

28. 8 jobs, though I've been unemployed some time now.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

24; 0

Highly anxious about getting one.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

52; 15 including _currently voluntary part time_.
best job ever was working on a farm driving an open top tractor "turning the hay" after it was cut. 6mph top speed, a nice doob(keep the flies off lol) and the sun on your face, just point the tractor and let the clutch out..18hrs daylight in the middle of summer and not a care in the world, laid back or what?
I would have done that for free


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm 23 and have had 5 jobs, though I don't know if you can really count a couple of them.

1st - factory hand when I was 20. I lasted 2 days. 
2nd - Supermarket work - spent around 6 months there.
3rd - Guitar teacher. I did relief work at a music school. Only did a few shifts.
4th - Guitar teacher. This time a permanent role at a different school. Was there for almost 2 years.
5th - Programmer. My current job. Been here for almost a year with no current plan or desire to leave.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

17 & 0.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

4 jobs (3 Casual 1 FT) each lasting between 3-8 months. Idealism/boredom tends to get the better of me, if there was such thing as a "job of the month' club I would join it.


----------



## Skonex (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm 20.

Was a dishwasher for 4 days. ( worst job )


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

26

One part time for 3 years, one full time for a year and my current one which is full time and I've had for a year and a half now. 

I also worked in outbound sales for a day if that counts


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

46

10 jobs, since I was 14 yrs old:
1. Supermarket bagger/stocker - 1 yr
2. Retail grunt - 1yr
3. Electrical dept at hardware store - 1 yr
4. Supermarket cashier - 1yr
5. Emergency Medical Technician - 3 yrs
6. Computer retail sales (during college) - 2 yrs
7. - 10. Systems admin/Computer support - 23 yrs


----------



## Jess2 (Oct 2, 2011)

18, and I've had 2.
Clerk at a corner store
server at a fast food restaurant 

Im cool


----------



## kathrynshmathryn (Sep 30, 2011)

23 years old and have had 9 jobs since I was 16. :/
Never stuck around for more than 1 year (except one of them).


----------



## Illmatic123 (Sep 15, 2011)

20 years old.
3 jobs. One ship repair, one in a furniture warehouse, and now one at Sears. Sears is easily the worst job ever, I'd rather dig holes all day.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

22. Had three. Paintball ref, facilities department, zoo keeper.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

30, had 3 jobs. Sam's Club meat dept for 6 years, manufacturing company for a year and a half, currently a construction company for a year and a half.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

22 and I've had 3 jobs. Working at least part time since age 16.


----------



## Josephus (Jul 6, 2010)

24, 0 jobs. Probably never will get one either, nobody will employ me.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

26 and I've had 12 jobs. I started working when I was 18.


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

22 years, 2 jobs.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

21 and 3 jobs


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

23 years, 2 jobs.


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

18 years old.
1 job.
Looking for more.

YM


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

19 years old.
1 job (for five years now ).


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

21.
None.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

24 years old, and at least 35 jobs....not even exaggerating. In actuality it's probably more since I'm not counting all of the temp gigs.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

27 years old, 10 jobs. First at 15.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

19, 0. ):

Dat envy.


----------



## Vict0r (Oct 17, 2011)

20, 1 job.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

21 2 summer jobs


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

18
0
;~;


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

23.3 but in the last two years none at all.I'm starting to worry for my future.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

milo001 said:


> 23.3 but in the last two years none at all.I'm starting to worry for my future.


I haven't worked at all this year and have gone for 3+ years without working before. Its just part of SA life for me


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

blakeyz said:


> I haven't worked at all this year and have gone for 3+ years without working before. Its just part of SA life for me


Yes,after my second jobs I take a break for 1 and a half years before sdtart working back.Next year would be my 3rd years without work.it really sucks when you needed money.


----------



## Tommy5000 (Jun 18, 2011)

23 1 job


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

20 and I've had 2 jobs. One was temporary, the other a little under a year. I've also had three other jobs but completed the training and chickened out or broke down :X


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

21 and 2 jobs.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

21
1 job (worked there for 3 years)


----------



## topmid (Oct 24, 2011)

19, 2 jobs. i was a server for 6 months and a cashier for almost 2 years. being a cashier sucks, people seem to think it's okay to act like you don't exist.

me: "how are you today?"
customer: no response, not even a look
awkward silence while i scan items...
me: "your total is $8.73."
customer hands me money.
me: "have a nice day."
customer: "thanks."

that was about 85% of all customers i ever checked out.


----------



## Fiji07 (Oct 24, 2011)

20 
1 job every summer
Thinking of college for vet technician
Applied for ups last year rejected because I broke down in interview and admitted I really needed the job


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

24
1 Job (4 Months in High School)

Started looking in Feburary, but didn't really know how to look and didn't get anywhere. In the past 2 months though I have had 2 interviews, unfortunately no luck.

So far Im just volunteering as a tutor and enjoy it


----------



## Rhonda1 (Jul 21, 2011)

20 only had one job started at 16 now just community college and trying to find another one


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

thewall said:


> 21, 3 jobs.
> 
> but only one of them lasted longer than a couple of weeks.


update: 21, 5 jobs.

one of the new ones i had for about a week and the other one i've been at for 2 months now.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

51 - 8 jobs

US Navy - 3 years
Sugar factory in Sidney MT - 3 months
Plumbing company in Sidney MT - 3 months
Fruit box factory in Auburn CA - 6 Months
TV repair shop in Colfax CA - 1 year
VCR repair shop in Dayton OH - 8 years
Computer factory in Fletcher OH - 4 years
Aerospace corporation in Urbana OH - 13 years


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

18.
I had 1 job that I held for roughly 18 months.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

28 , 1 job- I was 16 yo, it lasted for about 3 weeks.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

LynnNBoys said:


> 41 years and 10-11 jobs?
> 
> High school: worked at movie theater
> College: worked in Transfer Admissions office, worked temp office jobs over the summers
> ...


didn't know they make a lot of $$$$$$$$ :clap


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> 51 - 8 jobs
> 
> US Navy - 3 years
> Sugar factory in Sidney MT - 3 months
> ...


mmmm,,, so u know everything about Elc  :clap:bDayton OH : isn't that where mm75 is living?

Compuyer factory???:clap

"Aerospace corporation in Urbana OH - 13" years now u should tell us about this :clap


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

straightarrows said:


> mmmm,,, so u know everything about Elc  :clap:bDayton OH : isn't that where mm75 is living?
> 
> Compuyer factory???:clap
> 
> "Aerospace corporation in Urbana OH - 13" years now u should tell us about this :clap


MM75 lives on the south side and I live just north of Dayton. We've never met. As for working in Aerospace, I am a database administrator (and anything else they can think of) for a company that makes aircraft lighting. I was original hired as an electronics technician. Took a position of departmental Group Leader and then then on to what I do today. I like it and it keeps the bills paid.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm 27 and I've had two jobs and three internships.


----------



## Scorpmw90 (Oct 19, 2011)

21. 1 job.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

23 
2 Jobs
Sales assistant at two smal boutiques/consignment stores 
1 long internship
Unemployed currently


----------



## stealth (Jun 11, 2011)

27
1 job
Got lucky and got my job when I was in high-school. Still with the same place 10 years later doing network security stuff.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

24, handful of jobs

in undergrad:
writing tutor
poetry editor for student anthology
research assistant

grad school:
writing tutor again
instructor

other grad school:
instructor again


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

27 years old.. 

In order:
Marsh Supermarket - less than 1 years (store closed)
Kroger Supermarket - less than 1 year
Rally's fast food - 1 month lol
Burger King fast food - 2 weeks lol
Back to Kroger Supermarket (different location) - 3 years
US Marine Corps - 5 years
Walmart - 6 months part time (full time student)
Currently at Amazon distribution center


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

amocholes said:


> sugar factory in sidney mt - 3 months


SWEET GIG

hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Leary88 said:


> SWEET GIG
> 
> hhhhhhhhhh


T'ain't punny! It was a PITA. Dirty, wet, cold, hot, dangerous. It was not a fun time in my life.


----------



## Nismo B15 (Nov 10, 2011)

23, with 3 jobs.


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

25. I had 2 jobs and I was/am a software developer in both.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*38 *
*8 jobs total but never stayed long at them *


----------



## Aeroflot (Jul 26, 2011)

23 years old.

3 good jobs.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm 32 and have had 5 jobs. I was a meat clerk at a grocery store for a few months my senior year of high school, a worked in the kitchen at a restaurant for a month (hated it), worked as a cashier during college. After college, I got a warehouse job and stayed there for 5 years, then took my present position, where I've been for 4 years.


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm 26 & had 3 jobs


----------



## Hideawaycrate (Nov 6, 2011)

20 years old, 6 jobs (3 summer jobs, 1 high school job, 2 college student temp jobs)


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

im 23 and i've had 6 jobs. 

I've been fairly lucky in that respect as i've always had a job since i was 16. 

My first job was the worst though, god when i think about the amount of stuff i had to do (my first job was in a local supermarket), i got paid peanuts for it. I remember the boss used to roar at us if he heard us talking, it was like a prison camp! 
I stuck it out for a year and a half. But to be fair to the man, when i gave in my notice, i remember him saying 'you were a decent person, very hard-working and i'll be more than happy to give you a reference' Twas the only compliment i got from that boss


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

im 23 and ive had about 6 jobs however only 3 of them really count since I chickened out of the rest >.<


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

25 and recently started job number 3.


----------



## Jessy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm 22 and have had 2 jobs, both as a dishwasher. The first one lasted for 2 years, the 2nd one i couldn't bear after 2 months. I've been out of university for 6 months now and still dont have a job. How do you guys get jobs with SA? This is my biggest issue, and the reason why I'm finally dealing with my SA. I can no longer hide in my books at school...now I have to deal with the real world...terrifying.


----------



## Andreth (Oct 31, 2011)

27 and 0 jobs. Only thing that even comes close is volunteering during highschool which was required for graduating and doing "intern" rotations during school too. Otherwise I've been terrified of getting a real job. I always wonder why I've never had as much of a problem just going to school (SA is still there but not totally crippling usually) but actually working makes me feel terrible.


----------



## sweetlady9783 (May 15, 2011)

28 and have had 7 jobs. 

3 jobs as a nanny
2 working as a teachers aide in a preschool
1 working in a church doing arts and crafts with kids
1 as a delivery driver for a chinese restaurant 

All except for what I do now (nanny) never lasted for more then a year. I have been with this job for 2 years working from home.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

21 years old and I've had two jobs so far. First job was at a fast food place which I only lasted for 6 months. Second job is working at my brother's business as a receptionist and so far I've been there for 1 year and 4 months.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm 22. I've had 4 formal jobs, 1 volunteer job, and 1 practicum position (kind of like an internship).


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

27 and only one job which I've had for the last 5 years.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

22 and had 0 jobs. xP
I've been trying to get one for the past couple of years with no success. Before that I felt it was safer to continue on with education, but since I was hopeless at that... bah. ><


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

18 and one job, that lasted two weeks.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

46 and I've had 13 jobs. (duration lasted from a month to 13 years). Some of them were concurrent.

ETA: Add to that one non-paid position where I volunteered for a year at a homeless shelter in Maine.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

27, 3 jobs, 1 of them I worked there 2 times, and 2 other ones I only lasted less than a week so doesn't count


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

24

4 jobs (all part time) 

I last worked 3.5 years ago, so I'm pretty much skrewed.


----------



## lomayjo (Dec 24, 2011)

Add Content


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

25 years old
3 full time jobs


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

24 years
1 job (4 years 8 months)


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

19 and had 7 jobs


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

23
2 full time jobs.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

20 years old, 0 jobs.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

21 

3 jobs


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

39, 4 jobs.

I tend to stay at a job once I actually get it because I can't deal with the whole interviewing thing, nor can I deal with having to meet new people. (I mean, obviously I can "deal" with it, but it's fairly traumatic so I tend to avoid it like the plague.)

The only reason I've ever switched jobs is because I've moved. I sometimes wonder, if I had never moved away from where I had my first job, would I still be working in a supermarket? (Not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

23 (24 tomorrow, sob), 8 jobs. 2 of them voluntary, and a lot of the others have been temp jobs.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

25

4 jobs


----------



## mbcdn (Mar 2, 2012)

27, I've had 5 jobs, 2 of them were contract/temp positions. I am currently in job 6.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

AGE: 24
# OF JOBS: 24 ( one for every year I've been alive )

* Just quit a call center job 3 days ago.. Maybe that was me being too brave *

Somehow I hold it together enough for the interviews to get in but cant hold it together SMFH


----------

